# Does anyone use goat blankets



## maisonlechat2 (Nov 6, 2012)

Anyone using them (my question mark wont work)


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a home made goat coat on my new baby but only because she is a baby. My other goats are are doing well with thick soft winter coats of their own. I just put extra warm bedding down in their shelter but so far they are all still sleeping outside by choice. I don't stall my goats or put them inside unless there is a new baby involved.


----------



## maisonlechat2 (Nov 6, 2012)

How cute! Thanks


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a 5 month old special needs Boer wether. I just got him a coat because he spent the entire hot Texas summer lying in the sun, never the shade like everyone else did. So far it has not gotten cold enough to put it on him but the first sign I see that he may be cold, I want to be prepared.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I love your little wether, Texas.girl


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I use coats and slinkys for my show wethers when they get sheered for show and just coats before that
And am making coats(they look just like store bought ones) fir my does this year
All of my goats have been out in the hot hot hot Texas Wether since I got them and before that
So the cold will surprise them big time
If you live in northern areas where its cold most of the year then most don't
mine also don't have free roam their eather in an outside pen or an inside pen
So when winter comes around they wont be cold and maby get sick 
Their also all show goats so I keep coats on them foe that reasion to
But my horse(only when we have really cold days) also gets a coat on her and my dogs would but they'd tear them up haha
Its more of a persional preference 

IV noticed people with bigger herds don't but people with only some (I have 7) do


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I think it depends on your condtions. I am in West TX, and we can count the number of days it hits freezing around here. I have pictures of my oldest (Boer doe) in the snow last year and she was fine. Right now my 3 oldest goats have really think winter coats (love sliding my hand through their soft hair). I have 11 week old twins but I think they are old enough now to handle any cold weather that might hit us. The really cold weather usually doesn't hit me until Jan. or Fed. and then it only lasts a few days. Sport is the only one I am really concerned about because he is special needs and I always see him in the sun. I would rather have wasted $30 and he never needs the coat then deal with a shivering goat. I know though most of the goat ranchers around here would think I am nuts for keeping him, let alone buying a coat for him.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Our Boers are never blanketed or get coats. Newborns spend the first 3 days in kidding stalls boding.
They are quite hardy & never need extra. Alfalfa keeps body temp normal.
A friend with large Boer herd on the cold side of the state has gone out to do chores & these big white snow drifts come alive.:crazy:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

None of mine have needed coats, when it's too cold we give them hay and shut them in the stall.

We're getting a brand new bottle baby January -- we got a coat for her just until she's old enough to stay nice and warm.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh and mine don't get hay or anything for bedding they just have the dirt(if in inside stalls) and whatever is on the ground(for outside stalls)


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm considering blankets for my mini nubians. They just don't seem to be adjusting to the cold like my big goats. I'm trying to put it off because I don't like having to coddle them, i want goats that are tough and hardy.... but I also don;t want them to be cold and shivering.


----------



## Anne2 (Dec 22, 2012)

My Nubian was outside shaking today just her back legs its been in the 40's except for today strong wind and cold30's was she just cold put her inside in the stall and she seemed fine shaking stopped she was sick this past summer and lost an udder don't want her to get sick again not sure if I should buy a blanket


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I blanket my goaties on very very cold nights. As well as anyone not feeling well. But then my goats get show clipped in November and don't usually get a thick thick coat anyways. I actually use human sweatshirts with the arms cut out.  if they are shivery they get a coat.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Anne2 said:


> My Nubian was outside shaking today just her back legs its been in the 40's except for today strong wind and cold30's was she just cold put her inside in the stall and she seemed fine shaking stopped she was sick this past summer and lost an udder don't want her to get sick again not sure if I should buy a blanket


I would get her one or a dog coat or sweater (depending on how big she is) incase she starts shaking again or gets sick.
All my goats get coats except my does (just have show wethers and nannies all Boer) when it gets below 30 and when its in the 20's with wind they all get them even my horse gets one! I have some spoiled animals but their used to the 80-100+ Wether 9months ouda the year. 
Do you have a heat lamp? Is there anyway you could get a heat lamp out there to her? If its cold that my goats are shivering but not cold enough to put the coats on them we have heat lamprey on them except my does who wont go under it.
There's also sox some people use those but if you do don't get the ones where it covers the lets it can run against their "arm pit".
Its up to you.
I would strongly suggest keeping an eye on her though


----------



## Squires (Sep 14, 2010)

I usually do not use any type of blanket except when I want their natural coat to stay clean. 

If they stay outside all summer and fall, by winter they acclimate to the temperatures and weather, and have nice plush coats of their own. If you part their coats now (in December) you will find more goat-fleece or cashmere fleece growing on them than if they had been kept coated or in a closed barn.

I have an old grandma goat I worry about, and watch her condition -- I may put a quilted dog-coat on her to keep her cozy. Thing is, once you coat them in bad weather, you become responsible for coating them whenever the weather changes, or all winter, because they will not grow their own coat if you put them in an artificial one.

Another exception would be newborns that seem vulnerable (stressful birth, whatever) on subfreezing winter nights when the barn seems a bit frosty. A flannel or crocheted coat, the sleeve of an old sweatshirt or even a plastic bag cut to fit -- can be helpful for a day or so. Again, it depends on how the little ones look. Some are born with plush coats!

What small ruminants absolutely need are windbreaks, and plenty of roughage to keep their "furnaces" (rumens) burning. They will actually give off heat from eating their hay. 

Right now, that big storm that swept through Kansas and Ohio has hit upstate New York. We also get arctic winds and snow or rain from off of the Great Lakes. This storm is unseasonably warm at temps in the 30's to 40's during the days and down into the 20's at night. Worst thing would be the 40-50 mph winds -- that will send all my small ruminants into the barn for a while. But they come out when the wind decreases. Again, no need for coats if they are acclimated to the seasonal weather.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I blanket my show wethers on chilly nights but they are all shaved. I did blanket a bottle baby but she was tiny and couldnt mantain her temperature for a couple days. The same goat 6 months later has a mammoth like coat... its curly and fluffy like a poodles


----------



## pmckracken (Dec 22, 2012)

I had a Nubian who was killed by coyotes after fighting with them all night. I guess he was so exhausted that he sit out in the cold so long that his body temp went down to 89 degrees. I wrapped him up and brought him in the house but it was too late. I think some kind of jacket might have have helped, depending on the material I bet it could prevent damage too. All his injuries were on his back which was strange since you would imagine they would be on the neck. They were very clear equidistant bite marks across the spine.


----------

